# transmission-daemon settings



## mariourk (Jun 14, 2012)

I got transmission-daemon working on my FreeBSD 9 server. It works fine and I managed to get most settings right via 
	
	



```
transmission_flags=
```
 in /etc/rc.conf. However I like to set the upload-limit, to prevent transmission-daemon from clogging my upload.

I tried editing /usr/local/etc/transmission/home/settings.json, but that gets overwritten with the default settings, every time transmission-daemon is restarted.

How can I fix this?


----------



## mariourk (Jun 14, 2012)

Nevermind. transmission-daemon has to be stopped first, before editing settings.json.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2012)

You can also set that in the web interface. At the bottom there's a picture of a spanner, that opens the preferences. In the tab "Speed" both the up and download speeds can be set.


----------

